# My Home Built Gym..



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Here is a pic of my gym I built.(it's taken me a few years to build. & add equipment)

Built it brick by brick, it's 10m x 5m.!

This is a pic of the top half of the gym as I've just finished laying heavy duty Rubber...

The other half has my Standing Calf Raise machine & Nautilus Tricep machine wich I need a hand shifting..!! Lol


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks a nice set up there, needs a tidy though!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Aye it needs a good tidy, it was a workout in itself moving all the gear myself..! I need till source another dumbbell rack for the heavy dumbbell though.!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Im jealous, thats awesome


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Were are u from m8 gym looks great.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Dude that is a proper man room but god damn tidy it man!


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

ian73 said:


> Were are u from m8 gym looks great.


Just about to ask that are you near inverness ?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

That's a home gym and a half there.

And I'll just add to the 'tidy your room' calls


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Invite your mum round with the polish.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Home gyms rock, lol nice to have that much room!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

ian73 said:


> Were are u from m8 gym looks great.





mac1969 said:


> Just about to ask that are you near inverness ?


I'm up North in Caithness, gyms up here are crap, not designed for bodybuilding, so I just built my own 

Uz in highlands as well??


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow im impressed!!! You should start charging people to use it!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Out your weights away looks like lots of gear!


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

the_highlander said:


> I'm up North in Caithness, gyms up here are crap, not designed for bodybuilding, so I just built my own
> 
> Uz in highlands as well??


My mother in law stays in inverness and my wife is from Tongue so up North a lot your gym looks good m8.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

awesome home gym


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers for the comments Guys.!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

the_highlander said:


> Cheers for the comments Guys.!!


I dropped my 70kg(each) dumbells after flat pressing them and broke a bone in my hand since it ended up trapped between a pair I had used the previous set and the 70's!!

I now keep them well away from the training area unless I am using them for that set.


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I dropped my 70kg(each) dumbells after flat pressing them and broke a bone in my hand since it ended up trapped between a pair I had used the previous set and the 70's!!
> 
> I now keep them well away from the training area unless I am using them for that set.


Wow!!! Not Good Bro..!!!


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

I've done a wee tidy up


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Dumbells


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

the_highlander said:


> Wow!!! Not Good Bro..!!!


I still finished my workout. :rockon:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I still finished my workout. :rockon:


Haha, Ats the way Bro.!! I done the same years ago when I ****ed my Tricep, I finished my set in Skullz....wasn't good after though.!!! Lol


----------

